# Adding to the family :)



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Mochi's little step brother (share the same Sire) is coming home in 2 weeks.

Meet Comet:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

(gasp!) Adorable! You lucky thing!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

TOO CUTE!! Congrats


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations. Comet is adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie.


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Too cute


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Sables are truly the cutest puppies!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Comet is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, how adorable! I want another pup!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, Comet is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks all. We're so excited to do it all over again, and with Mochi now almost 99.9% house trained we're glad that all the procedures are still fresh in our minds.

More pictures in 2 weeks!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I think it should be illegal or against "some" kind of rule to post pictures of puppies that cute! Melisa, where are you????*


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*NO MISSY NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! What a cutie - can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a doll baby - how could anyone resist that face?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my!!! How adorable!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Soooooooooo sweet!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He's a cutie! I'm sure Mochi will love having a little brother.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

So tomorrow is the day! My significant other will be heading on over there to pick Comet up while I'm stuck at the office, but we're both very excited with our new coming addition.

Hopefully we'll have pics up tomorrow. On another note - is there some sort of method to introducing Comet to Mochi? Or is it a hit and miss sort of ordeal? Any help appreciated, and wish us luck!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What an adorable face! Congratulations!! Jane


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! What a beautiful color!!


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

He's so cute!

I'm seeing the different beautiful colors of Havs and I want one of each. That's a problem because I was raised with as many as 6-8 dogs at a time.

Will he stay that color? I had a Lhasa Apso who was that color as a baby puppy. When I picked her from the groomers the first time, they gave me a cream colored dog. She knew me, but I didn't recognize her. I wasn't prepared for that.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Leah, you are in for a shock with your girls on color. Havs change colors as they grow up, sorta like a rainbow, lol.

If you do a forum search for color change you will find all sorts of threads and pictures on this.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Today's the big day! Please post lots of pics!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm excited for you. I hope you fall as much in love with your new baby as I have with mine.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep, picking up the dog today at 3. Currently in PA having lunch  There will be TONS of pics and videos, I'm going to record when Mochi and Comet finally meet on neutral grounds.

My GF and I are going to take a different route than usual when walking, and have Mochi meet Comet! SO EXCITING!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics Tony! and congrats to you!!!
I so want another Hav...


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

You are going to have so much fun! When Daisy turned 1 last April, her breeder had another litter with the same parents...so we bought Beau. They get along great. He house-trained so much faster than Daisy since he had such a good role model..... Youll love having two!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

oh wow! what a cutie! congrats!


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Omgggg, so we introduced the two properly, and Mochi being as playful as he is, (in play groups he loves playing wiwht the biggest dog) and I guess doens't know his size and scares the hell out of Comet.

Mochi's intentions are completely playful, should I allow it or stop it? I fed Comet his first raw medallion and he inhaled it fast!

Pics will come tomorrow I SWEAR by it. Tonight is just going to be overwhelming, and scary, and nervous, and we're trying not to be overprotective, but it seems like it's coming out naturally...

10 weeks is SO small we can hardly believe that Mochi used to be that small when we first got him. He's SO gold and such a cutie.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, how sweet that Mochi just wants to play with his new little brother.

I'd just supervise things closely and make sure he doesn't get to rough with him or the baby isn't too freaked out. Maybe you could sit on the floor with Mochi on your lap and let baby Comet come over and investigate on his terms?

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so relieve, they've come a long way in such little time. Comet just had to open up and realize his step brother wanted to play 

Btw, sorry it's a phone pic


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that Mochi's arm over Comet?!?!?!?!?!? That is absolutely adorable.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL it is, I swear I didn't set it up


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aaawwwww!!! How sweet!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, thats so precious! Congrats! Glad to hear that that they're starting to settle in with each other so fast. 

Its funny our first Hav, Max was the complete opposite. He was scared of Mimi! It wasn't until 2-3 days later that he got over his fear. He was doing RLH circles around her and started play attack and after that it was history. 

Keep us posted how things go


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sweet!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sooooo cute!!! Glad to hear everything started off so well.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That pic is priceless! Comet is such a cutie, and his coloring is so pretty. Aren't you glad you added the new family member?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so precious together. It's amazing that Mochi is sharing his bed so willingly. I hope things continue to go so well - enjoy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable. So sweet.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh

My

Gaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwd!

So CUTE!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

And the fun begins! How sweet to see the brothers just "hanging out" like that.  So happy for all of you!


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's another one while they were both pooped out from wrestling.

They're stuck on each other like peanut butter and jelly. They never leave each other's side.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh! That is just the sweetest thing ever! They are going to be bff...


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

letter4tony said:


> I'm so relieve, they've come a long way in such little time. Comet just had to open up and realize his step brother wanted to play
> 
> Btw, sorry it's a phone pic


OH MY GOD that is way too cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

THE CUTENESS!!! I can't tolerate all that cuteness!!
Congrats-they look great together.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

The boys in a training session.

They're doing great together FYI.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

That video is so telling. It reminds me of my first and second kids. The first one is intense, always wanting the attention, wanting the feedback, asking the questions, moving around. The second one (even as an infant) was patient, did what I asked without needing much if any praise or feedback. She just sat patiently and watched her older sister do and get all the stuff.

Comet looks like an absolutely wonderful little guy.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Comet is precious!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

WOw, that is darling. You are a lucky gal to have two!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG! Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, I'm dying here!! About halfway through, Mochi looks at the camera (daddy?) and is just adorable! You have two beautiful boys. The shot of Comet lying on his side, then his back for the treat is stinkin' cute. Don't you just love their gremlin ears and face when they lie back like that? Awwww....... ! 

So. Any new pics to share with us? :biggrin1:


----------

